# Rear Shocks



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

How hard is it to replace the rear shocks on a 68. Are the bolts on top of the shock hard to get at and work with? Midas will do the labor for 100 bucks. Wondering if its worth it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have air tools I'd say go for it, if not, let them do it.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Not that hard, if you have a floor jack, good pair of jack stands and socket set with extensions. on the driveway, an hour plus job, quicker on a friends swing arm lift.

The upper nuts are clip nuts, I'd shoot some Kroil or PB Blaster above the crossmember on those nuts before attempting to unloosen the short bolts out of them. Popping them hard with an air tool could be just the ticket to breaking the clips on the clip nuts, then you will def have some fun.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Firestone, Midas and AAMCO are 3 places you want to run from.
Either DIY if you have the tools or find a local reputable shop.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Goat Roper I agree. Those places charge based on what they see. You pull up on a classic car and they start with that: well, you know, i have to call my boss, this and that, etc., You can do that yourself in no time. Besides the more you can do to your car yourself the less you have to think about going after somebody because your car has being damaged. :00/o::spam::00/o:


----------

